Ask HN: What are your favorite fonts? - waqasaday
======
owens99
Open Sans, Source Sans, Proxima Nova, Lato, are all pretty classic. But for
HTML I only use system fonts to save page load time.

------
Tomte
I adore the capital R in Bembo. Generally, Venetian Renaissance Antiquas are
very nice, maybe looking a bit quirky to the modern eye.

------
waqasaday
I like Sharp Sans Display No. 1 and Galaxie Copernicus.

~~~
waqasaday
also this review of Galaxie Copernicus is pretty cool.

